# One of Germany's ugliest Cities in Winter



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

rychlik said:


> It's still not "ugly" to me. Some it looks quite nice and picturesque.


i would like to see Toronto or at last some pictures of the city/buildings what you reffer as ugly in Toronto.

Maybe post a skyscrappercity-link to a thread about Toronto


----------



## Icymaniac (Apr 26, 2008)

Quite the pretty home town you got there. I can understand why you find the other seasons, not winter, less "distasteful", but truly a charming place.


----------



## Random_Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw the title "One of Germany's ugliest cities..." and I decided to check it out, but hell, I didn't suppose it would be Bielefeld. I visited this city many times and I surely wouldn't call it ugly. But then again, as someone has already stated earlier - it's quite bland when it comes to the city itself, however Dr. Oetker and Miele make the situation a little better, haha. Yeah, it's not so bad, but I couldn't find anything special about it whatsoever.

Btw, can anyone explain what's that "Bielefeld doesn't exist" thing all about?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

You are talking about the Bielefeld Conspiracy:



> The story goes that the city of Bielefeld (population 330,000) in the German state of North Rhine-Westphalia does not actually exist. Rather, its existence is merely propagated by an entity known only as SIE (THEY or THEM), which has conspired with authorities to create the illusion of the city’s existence.
> 
> The theory posts three questions:
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld_Conspiracy

Bielefeld is so generic and average that it could be basically everywhere in Germany. You could mix some random photos from german cities and say its Bielefeld. Everybody would believe.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Kassel?








http://www.einkaufen-kassel.de/newsletter/Medien/Luftbild.gif

Darmstadt?








http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/76/Luftbild_Darmstadt_2003.jpg

or Köln?








http://www.bilderbuch-koeln.de/img/bf/92/44763.978x1304xin.jpeg

Braunschweig anybody?








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...weig_Brunswick_Luftbild_aus_Westen_(2007).JPG

*edit* Mannheim?








http://www.jogges.de/Seiten/Unterseiten/fliegen/luftbilder/Luftbilder 2/2308mannheim_innenstadt.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/21/Mannheim_Innenstadt.jpg









http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/ma/fluss/luftbild02_gross.jpg


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ I've spent my last weekend in Cologne and you don't really need to convince me this city seems to become looking horrible during the winter, besides traffic jams just everywhere across the city and problems with finding a place to park every single quarter looks the same, grey and kind of unclean, it was as ugly as Bielefeld is (according to some users obviously)... I've been much more glad after spending a few summer days in there.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

goschio said:


> You are talking about the Bielefeld Conspiracy:
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bielefeld_Conspiracy
> ...


:lol: priceless


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

HD said:


> :lol: priceless


but true

Bochum








http://www.luftbild-archiv.de/d050710_12w_Luftbild-Bochum-Stadtmitte.jpg








http://www.webbaviation.de/gallery2/d/1768-1/db38806.jpg

Duisburg








http://www.webbaviation.de/gallery2/d/1355-1/DuisburgLuftbild-ba24146a.jpg


----------



## Random_Guy (Dec 14, 2008)

HD said:


> :lol: priceless


Indeed, hahaha.

Anyway, Bielefeld is pretty widespread, isn't it? I've got such a feeling when I was driving from one part of the city to another.


----------



## Frieden (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/ma/fluss/luftbild02_gross.jpg[/QUOTE]


How lovely the BASF factories in Ludwigshafen on this picture look :lol:
Ludwigshafen is the ugliest 100k+ City in Germany I have ever seen( and lived)!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Random_Guy said:


> Indeed, hahaha.
> 
> Anyway, Bielefeld is pretty widespread, isn't it? I've got such a feeling when I was driving from one part of the city to another.


Actually the area of the city is bigger than Frankfurt, but it only has half the pop size! :lol:


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry, hno: I have never seen any really ugly German city. They're all very clean and pleasant. I've never been to Bielefeld, but those pictures didn't convince me that such city exist... 
Maybe the least nice city in Germany I've seen was Essen... However I haven't seen it outright. :lol:

Author of this thread should see some cities in east Poland, such as Białystok for example, to see how "ugly city" look like. :nocrook:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos. Doesn't look all that bad to me. Lets just put it this way, I've seen much worse!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Dr.Mabuse said:


> i would like to see Toronto or at last some pictures of the city/buildings what you reffer as ugly in Toronto.
> 
> Maybe post a skyscrappercity-link to a thread about Toronto


Here is my photothread of Toronto if you would like to see it! rychlik does not like Toronto, and has told us that before, but I do not find
it ugly and I enjoy it! 
a link to my thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Can you tell me now seriously what you consider ugly? Toronto looks great and much better than most European cities >1 mln inhabitants! :drool:


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

A little dull, perhaps, but ugly? I've seen much worse, too.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Kitty01 said:


> Sorry, hno: I have never seen any really ugly German city. They're all very clean and pleasant. I've never been to Bielefeld, but those pictures didn't convince me that such city exist...
> Maybe the least nice city in Germany I've seen was Essen... However I haven't seen it outright. :lol:
> 
> Author of this thread should see some cities in east Poland, such as Białystok for example, to see how "ugly city" look like. :nocrook:


Bialystok is not not ugly. You Polish people don't know anything about promoting your own country 
By the way, every city has ugly parts. We should set that straight.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I think its beautiful dude.


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow, I'm surprised nobody mentioned Hannover yet...

Dull is a pretty good description I think, ugly is reserved for cities like Gelsenkirchen imo.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, that is not an ugly city. It reminds me of Paterson, NJ?








compared with your photo.


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Even though I would't spend my holidays there Bielefeld looks like a pleasant place to live.

I love those 50's buildings that represent Germany's prosperity in the post war era.
I really hope that these buildings gain a better reputation before it's too late and they are all replaced by boring glass facades or pseudo-historical semi reconstructions.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been there once. Boring.


----------



## Kitty01 (Dec 27, 2007)

rychlik said:


> Bialystok is not not ugly. You Polish people don't know anything about promoting your own country


^^ Haha, are you joking? :lol: :nuts: 
Have you ever been there?
It's the place wrongly called "city", it should be called "big, dirty & ugly countyside". It became "city" just by accident (only because in XIX century they built railway there). It will never, ever have an atmosphere of urban town. hno: 
It's so poor, you can find dirty, wooden cottages with a lot of mess in the *city centre*! 
Worst place ever seen in my life. hno: :bash:


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead (Jan 3, 2010)

Not that ugly, I think it got its own charm


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Not special, but definitely not ugly. Looks like a nice place to live.


----------

